# KING RANCH CHICKEN CASSEROLE



## gary s (Jan 10, 2018)

*           King Ranch Chicken Casserole
*
Those of you from Texas are familiar with this dish, a staple in most households. For those of who are not here is the recipe and a picture.

*Ingredients*

1 large onion, chopped
1 large green bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
4 cups chopped cooked chicken
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 (10-ounce) can diced tomato and green chilies (Rotel)
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 bag tortillas chips
2 cups (or more) shredded Cheddar cheese, divided
Milk (If needed)

*How to Make It*

Sauté onion and bell pepper in hot oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat 5 minutes or until tender. Stir in chicken and next 7 ingredients; remove from heat. Note: if mixture is too thick add a little milk.


Layer tortilla chips in bottom of a lightly greased 13- x 9-inch baking dish. Top with one-third of chicken mixture and 2/3 cup cheese. Repeat layers till you run out of mixture


Bake at 350° for 30 to 35 minutes.








Thanks for looking

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow, Gary, that brings back memories.  I just smoked a 19 lb turkey last weekend to use for soups, sandwiches, etc.  As soon as the batch of soup in the refrigerator is gone, I'll be making the casserole with smoked turkey instead of chicken.  Thanks for sharing!

Ray


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2018)

That Looks & Sounds Awesome!!:)

Bet That's Tasty!!---Like.

Why is it named "King Ranch"?

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2018)

For Bear  and others

*King Ranch*, located in South Texas between Corpus Christi and Brownsville near Kingsville, is the largest ranch in Texas.[3] The King Ranch comprises 825,000 acres (3,340 km2; 1,289 sq mi)[4] and was founded in 1853 by Captain Richard King and Gideon K. Lewis. It includes portions of six Texas counties, including most of Kleberg County and much of Kenedy County, with portions extending into Brooks, Jim Wells, Nueces, and Willacy Counties.


*King Ranch chicken* is a popular Tex-Mex casserole. Its name comes from King Ranch, one of the largest ranches in the United States, although the actual history of the dish is unknown and there is no direct connection between the dish and the ranch. Recipes vary, but generally it has a sauce made of canned diced tomatoes (commonly the Ro-Tel brand) with green chiles, cream of mushroom soup, cream of chicken soup, diced bell pepper, onion, and chunks or shreds of chicken. The bottom of the casserole is lined with corn tortillas or tortilla chips, then layered with sauce and topped with cheese. Although it is blander than most Tex-Mex dishes, it has long been a favorite dish in Texas club cookbooks and lunchrooms

Gary


----------



## oddegan (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm thinking that recipe with left over pulled pork or better yet brisket.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2018)

Now that looks delicious Gary!
Nice job!
I could go for a plate of that right now!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks guys   Come on Al we have some leftovers !!

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 10, 2018)

That looks really good!!!! thx for posting that recipe. Definitely going to try that....


----------



## troutman (Jan 10, 2018)

Man that brings back the old memories, haven't seen that dish in a long time.  Good work gary.

By the way, for those of you who don't know, when your're driving south and through Kingsville (the last town before entering the ranch proper) and it's sun up, it isn't until sun down that you exit.  Signs in Kingsville warn you to check your fuel gauge.  We do things bigger here in Tejas !!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 10, 2018)

Well you're right my friend.  I'm not from Texas and I'm not familiar with that dish.  But....I'm sure gonna be.
I love casseroles and that one looks really GOOD!!  It definitely deserved a spot on the carousel.
Thanks for the recipe--I'll be making good use of it once I get home.
POINT
Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks guys,  It's a goodie and even better the second day. Freezes well too.

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 10, 2018)

Welcome to the forum,
It is a cold and snowy day here in the Great Lake State.
You can find all the facts and wisdom here in the best forum ever conceived,  by using the search engine in your menu.
Congratulations on making the Carousel once again. Will remember this and try it.
Johnny B
;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like a great dish. That's a great comfort food to go with our winter weather.

Points for sure.

Thanks for sharing
Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Thanks for sharing that looks good!! Going to show the wife we have a half Turkey breast saved from New Years Party I am also saving this recipe.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2018)

OOOOPS, Sorry Gary, I forgot to Welcome You!! :confused:

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome from the balmy State of Md (67here today last Thursday 14) great looking dish there Gary a definite have to try.

Warren


----------



## Tallbald (Jan 11, 2018)

That looks stunningly delicious! I copied the recipe over to Wordpad to print out for my personal cookbook. Since being forced into retirement by injury, my more physical hobbies have stopped (furniture building, hunting, construction stuff) and I cook when I can. Always did, and my two children are now grown and talk about my cooking for the family when they were young. Now the world of smoking has opened up to me also, and I'm flat out excited.
I have begun keeping a few easy quick recipes in a folder that use ingredients we usually have already. Rib sticking stuff that looks to be a crowd pleaser. This looks like one too! So many wonderful recipes I see posted here throughout! I enjoy bookmarking them for study. Don.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 11, 2018)

Great lookin dish Gary.

Gonna have to try this.   Sounds really easy.:)


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2018)

Turkey breast will be great     and thanks for welcome Bear

Gary

Thanks again guys  This is a really good dish, Comfort food, Anytime food
Give it a try You will like it. Its not too spicy, just right. What I do is scoop me out a big ole serving and throw on a bunch of pickled Jalapeno slices with onions and carrots (get em in a can)  really kicks it up

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2018)

Gary this is the fastest thing coming off my never ending list!
Thanks for sharing I changed it a little because of what I had on hand
Smells great
Richie


----------



## tallbm (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks awesome!



oddegan said:


> I'm thinking that recipe with left over pulled pork or better yet brisket.



Left over brisket... what's that? :P
I agree it would be awesome with some brisket but my left over brisket just seems to get better and better in the fridge and it doesn't last more than 2 days to make it into any other recipes :D


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 18, 2018)

Made a version of this last night.  Turned out GREAT!  Enough leftovers for tonight and tomorrow's lunch.  Yum!


----------



## gary s (Jan 19, 2018)

Even better the second day

Gary


----------

